# I Need Adice.



## TeamFerior (Jul 9, 2008)

I am looking for a tshirt manufacturer I can trust. Our business goal is to generate money to help needy chidren and teens acquire sports equipment. Thanks in advance! John


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Do you mean tshirt wholesaler to supply you? Or do you mean printer to print your shirts?

Any of the big name wholesalers will be trustworthy. For printers, you can place a post for recommendations and referrals in that section of the forum. That area is where folks either recommend good printers near you, or offer their services if they do this work. Finding a good printer is like anything else, usually word of mouth locally in your area from others who have used that printer is a good reference. Best regards and good luck with your mission, I love when folks work for a higher purpose like that. Best wishes and


:welcome: from PA.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

are you looking for the blank tee shirts or someone to print specific shirts for you?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

damn it Kelly...you beat me by 28 seconds or so


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

charles95405 said:


> damn it Kelly...you beat me by 28 seconds or so


 
 LOL, but you were more to the point, just like a man!


----------



## TeamFerior (Jul 9, 2008)

I am looking for someone to produce an underarmour type line. Where half the profits got to helping needy kids. My email address is [email protected]. God Bless you! John


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

TeamFerior said:


> I am looking for someone to produce an underarmour type line. Where half the profits got to helping needy kids. My email address is [email protected]. God Bless you! John


 
Thank you, John, and you, too.

This post would be perfect in the referrals and recommendations section. It could get missed in this forum, especially with this title.

If you post in the referrals and recommendations with this request, use a title like "Someone to produce a Underarmour type line."

That section is where folks who can do this (or know of folks who can) look to answer these posts. The clearer the title, the better the response. 

Good luck to you, John.


----------

